# Apple VPN connection problem



## nokiauk (May 15, 2008)

I am trying to connect to my works VPN (3com Tipping Point Device) using the 10.5 OS X VPN. I have set it up with all the correct info but it doesn't seem to work.

VPN type selected is L2TP over IPSEC

According to the OS X log file it starts an IPSec connection and then establishes a IPSec connection, then the error is L2TP cannot connect to server.  The VPN device records connection is ok.

Set up using the built in VPN client in Win XP works fine athough this offers more options including encryption settings, Has OS X VPN got a compatibility issue perhaps?


----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2008)

Is it also L2TP on your XP? Are there any settings that are different?
Does your system offer any other clients? E.g. when I log in with sslvpn, I get offered a Juniper client. Which when installed and configured, works (so I haven't bothered with the built-in..)


----------



## mvcube (May 15, 2008)

It might not help in your case but I have been successful in connecting my MacBook to my W2K3 server with OpenVPN over the Internet. I use Tunnelblick as frontend to OpenVPN.


----------



## nokiauk (May 15, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> Is it also L2TP on your XP? Are there any settings that are different?
> Does your system offer any other clients? E.g. when I log in with sslvpn, I get offered a Juniper client. Which when installed and configured, works (so I haven't bothered with the built-in..)



Yes XP is using L2TP as well, the only major difference is XP has a box which you tick requiring encryption which the OS X client doesn't have.

I can use a cisco vpn client with our cisco router but the mac client for cisco is buggy.  Thought the Apple built in would prove ok.

Not sure of a client for the Tipping Point.


----------



## nokiauk (May 18, 2008)

Have now managed to get a connection to the VPN using a program called Shimo.  This appear to be done using the IPSEC Racoon protocol built into OS X but handled via  graphical interface.

All traffic is routed via the VPN connection so local internet etc does not function, is there a script or something that can be run to enable a split tunnel?


----------

